# 2009 31fqbhs



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

We picked up our new 2009 31FQBHS 5er yesterday. It has quite a few changes from our 2007 model. So here is my review:

The new ABS front is nice and my DH finds the mirror-like sticker on the front works well for hitching up.

Keystone now puts radial tires on (Missions) but we chose to keep our Maxxis since they were like new anyway. We also kept our aluminum rims too.

Keystone moved the water heater to the rear of the slide so my DH with have to work around the gas lines now when he builds the rear hitch.

The new decals look nice.

The stairs are different. There have a curve to them now, seem bigger, and have grippy stuff all the way to the front edge now (my DH will appreciate that after slipping down them last year and ending up with a few giant bruises on various (







) parts of his body as well as his ego!)

Inside there are quite a few changes, some good, others not so much. There are new lighter coloured laminate countertops, matching marbled plastic sink, and oil rubbed copper(??) taps, light fixtures, knob, etc. which all look nice.

We got the Havanna colour again so the upholstery is the same materials but the sofa and dinette look different. I am not a big fan of how the new sofa looks at all but my DH likes it. The good thing about the sofa change is that it is now the air mattress type!! The kids would now be able to get past the sofa bed to get to the bathroom if we happened to be using it. Before it was a very tight squeeze. The bad part is the sofa isn't as comfy to sit or lay on as the old one and it doesn't have that nice large storage drawer underneath like I have seen on some other air HAB's. I think that can be modded though.

We were told that because the new front cap, they had to move all the front bedroom and bathroom stuff back. They got rid of the big double door wardrobe, the linen cabinet, and the worst of all........my laundry chute!! Instead, they have a smaller wardrobe that is about the size of the old linen cabinet that has a rod and some hooks to hang the mesh laundry bag. I think I will have to put shelves in there for my towels and search for a new spot to cut a hole in the floor for a laundry chute. The entertainment cabinet suffered as well. It is now only about 6" deep instead of the 12ish it was.

There is a new cabinet by the front door now. It is in 2 sections. The top has some hooks in it for coats and the bottom section has some shelves. This cabinet, IMO, is pretty much useless since it is only around 4 or 5" deep. They also moved the tanks gauges and slide switch into the bottom section. Now the very shallow cabinet that used to house those, just has a hook in it for keys. Seems kinda dumb to me but maybe it is because the converter is now by the door too.

I noticed there is a panel with screws where the converter used to be under the pantry. We removed the drawer above it to take a peek to see what was in there. Absolutely nothing! No plumbing or wiring either! Just a nicely finished wasted space. So a door or maybe a deep drawer will be on my mod list for that spot now. I also noticed there is nothing behind that drawer under the pantry either..it is shallow for no reason. So I think I will mod that one too.

They now come with 2 LCD tv's. A 27" one in the entertainment centre and a 19" one in the front bedroom that can be removed and hooked up outside on a mount by the outside kitchen. It is too bad Keystone doesn't use the dual power ones though for drycamping.

I think that is it. Hopefully, our first trip out will be for the May long weekend (the 19th is the holiday in Canada).


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations jetjane!! 

Sounds like it's going to be up to you to set the standards for all the new mods on the 31fqbhs


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Congratulations on your new Outback! I know what you mean about liking some of the new stuff but wish they left some of the old alone. Wish I could put my order in to Outback with my specifications...

PS: The minute I started reading your post I knew you were a fellow Canadian...You spelled "color" the Canadian way "colour". Love that! I then looked at your member info to confirm it...


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Camper Louise said:


> Congratulations on your new Outback! I know what you mean about liking some of the new stuff but wish they left some of the old alone. Wish I could put my order in to Outback with my specifications...
> 
> PS: The minute I started reading your post I knew you were a fellow Canadian...You spelled "color" the Canadian way "colour". Love that! I then looked at your member info to confirm it...


She also used (taps) instead of faucet. James


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Sounds like it's going to be up to you to set the standards for all the new mods on the 31fqbhs


Well, we don't get too crazy with our mods but our 1st will will definitely be the locking bathroom doorknob again. Hopefully, the new finish will be as easy to find a match to as the pewter was.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> Congratulations on your new Outback! I know what you mean about liking some of the new stuff but wish they left some of the old alone. Wish I could put my order in to Outback with my specifications...
> 
> PS: The minute I started reading your post I knew you were a fellow Canadian...You spelled "color" the Canadian way "colour". Love that! I then looked at your member info to confirm it...


She also used (taps) instead of faucet. James
[/quote]

LOL yes I spell colour the right way!







I usually call the sofa a couch...is that weird too??


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

jetjane said:


> Sounds like it's going to be up to you to set the standards for all the new mods on the 31fqbhs


Well, we don't get too crazy with our mods but our 1st will will definitely be the locking bathroom doorknob again. Hopefully, the new finish will be as easy to find a match to as the pewter was.








[/quote]

Jetjane,
Congrats!! 
I don't think you'll have any problem finding a matching locking bathroom knob. You are looking for oil rubbed bronze, you can get it at Lowes or Home Depot. 
TTFN
Ember


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info Ember! We don't have a Lowes here yet but I will hit Home Depot in the next few days.


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

jetjane said:


> Congratulations on your new Outback! I know what you mean about liking some of the new stuff but wish they left some of the old alone. Wish I could put my order in to Outback with my specifications...
> 
> PS: The minute I started reading your post I knew you were a fellow Canadian...You spelled "color" the Canadian way "colour". Love that! I then looked at your member info to confirm it...


She also used (taps) instead of faucet. James
[/quote]

LOL yes I spell colour the right way!







I usually call the sofa a couch...is that weird too??
[/quote]

It is only weird when we start calling the couch/sofa by it's real Canadian/English name...Chesterfield. I grew up in Quebec with one of those. Sorry about the sidetrack...Can't resist...


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Ah yes, the chesterfield. I haven't used that term since I was a kid. What about chiffoneer (sp?). My kids look at me like I am crazy when I say that and so I have to explain that I mean the chest of drawers.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Quite a few differences in 2 years. Enjoy the new trailer and let the modding begin.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone


----------

